# JamesC akadama recipe...



## fleabilly (11 Jan 2013)

I and starting a new tank,
And wanted to give jamesC's akadama a go.
I am on a time limit due to plants that need to be back in soil soon...

These are the salts I need...
120g Calcium carbonate
105g Magnesium sulphate
30g Potassium sulphate

I have the Magnesium sulphate, but need the other two.
Is there by chance any place in London where I might be able to get these today?
If not, where is the best place to source these online?

Cheers

R



Sent


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Jan 2013)

You can get them from our sponsor FluidsensorOnline.com, The Nutrient Solution they may be able to post it out on a Saturday delivery for you, it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## fleabilly (11 Jan 2013)

Thanks,
But I could not find the calcium carbonate on their website.

Wish that maybe there was something in town. I have the day off and the weather is nice.

R


Sent


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Jan 2013)

fleabilly said:


> But I could not find the calcium carbonate on their website.


Sorry, I thought for sure they would do it.

No idea where you'd find it on the high street.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


fleabilly said:


> calcium carbonate


 It isn't really a fertiliser  as such it is the pure form of "ground limestone", derived from chalk or carboniferous limestone. It is only sparingly soluble. The other source would be "fine chick grit", you want the 100% oyster shell. The shell (aragonite) form of calcium carbonate is slightly more soluble than the calcite form (from limestones).

It is extremely cheap from horticultural or agricultural merchants. The last bag I bought was 25kg for about £6 for ground limestone and a I got a kg of chick grit for about £1.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Jan 2013)

personally when i set my tank up i just chucked a load of dry ferts in with the akadama for a couple of days then used it.  Has worked well but im very bored of the orange/brown now.


----------



## fleabilly (17 Jan 2013)

I managed to track down everything. Thank you amazon. Figure I'd make the feet soup then chuck the akadama in and let it stew till it either gets warmer. The next tank will not be rushed. (Personal reminder)


Sent


----------



## darren636 (17 Jan 2013)

Mmmm, feet soup...


----------



## fleabilly (17 Jan 2013)

Sorry, I meant to say fert soup...cursed auto-spell 


Sent


----------

